# Lets see your artsy cog/chainline shots...



## coachjon (Jun 13, 2007)

i was cleaning up my basement today and took some pics of my bike and got a cool one of my cog. 

thought it would be cool to get a collection of cog and chainline shots. post em up:thumbsup:

# 1 is the SRP Titanium 20t on my 29er
# 2 is the chainline on my Specialized CX/Commuter bike


----------



## nspace (May 25, 2006)




----------



## G-reg (Jan 12, 2004)

Shiny


----------



## coachjon (Jun 13, 2007)

lovin those spokes!


----------



## GrumpyOne (Jan 7, 2004)

I'll play...

#1 - The standard Matt Chester & Phil Wood fixed shot. 
#2 - Bontrager SS & King

Sorry, no chainline shots. I'll have to work on that.

jw



 coachjon said:


> thought it would be cool to get a collection of cog and chainline shots. post em up:thumbsup:


----------



## Mallanaga (Jun 30, 2007)

seriously... how do those even work?


----------



## gpsser (Jan 5, 2004)




----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

I am an addict; I have a problem with SS wheels, flip/flop hubs, and fixed cogs.


----------



## G-reg (Jan 12, 2004)

I just put this in another thread, and thought it would add some spice to this one. Just a Demo bike I sampled:


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

G-reg said:


> I just put this in another thread, and thought it would add some spice to this one. Just a Demo bike I sampled:


*Chain* line, *chain* line, whatsa matter you?!


----------



## REDGT (May 24, 2007)

One of the chain line
Other is photo from this weekends project. Put on new rigid fork. :thumbsup:


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

not mine! but artsy!


----------



## tenacious m (Jun 23, 2005)

*...*


----------



## Marshall Willanholly (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## pooka (Jul 16, 2006)

GrumpyOne said:


> I'll play...
> 
> #1 - The standard Matt Chester & Phil Wood fixed shot.
> #2 - Bontrager SS & King
> ...


Is that a close up of the trackend on one of those mystrious few SS-Factory Bontys?

To be honest, it doesnt look, like it could have survied all the years without some mythological helper.


----------



## jh4rt (Sep 5, 2007)

*Omfg !!!*

Those are the most beautiful dropouts I've ever seen. What kind of bike is that?



Marshall Willanholly said:


>


----------



## Nater (Jan 6, 2004)

jh4rt said:


> Those are the most beautiful dropouts I've ever seen. What kind of bike is that?


http://www.blackcatbicycles.com/


----------



## Marshall Willanholly (Jan 27, 2004)

jh4rt said:


> Those are the most beautiful dropouts I've ever seen. What kind of bike is that?


http://www.blackcatbicycles.com


----------



## dirtdrop (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## FTM (Sep 14, 2004)

I always though of chainline photos as the beaver shots of bike porn; they all pretty much look the same and only the really wrong ones stand out. That said, gotta admit that there are a few really nice ones in here. Love those Black Cat dropouts.


----------



## mjcort27 (Sep 19, 2005)

here's mine...


----------



## ernesto_from_Wisconsin (Jan 12, 2004)

*10 minutes ago*

My Land Shark


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

A little less artsy
A lot more fartsy


----------



## tomimcmillar (Oct 27, 2005)

bad beaver


----------



## MellowCat (Jan 12, 2004)

*Spot chain line*

best one's I could find


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)




----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

Wierdest thread ever...


----------



## Spidey-Lag (Sep 4, 2004)

My Avatar.

Or....

Here's the sola









I'm still trying to find a larger picture of my Steel Deluxe without the mud.


----------



## phxartboy (Jun 17, 2004)




----------



## ernesto_from_Wisconsin (Jan 12, 2004)

*wha?*



phxartboy said:


>


explain this double chain contraption...
was it just for fun?


----------



## kcurrin (Feb 25, 2008)

Nothing tickles my toes like artsy bike shots.


----------



## J_T (Dec 8, 2004)

*This thread needs more*

Titanium


----------



## GrumpyOne (Jan 7, 2004)

It is in fact one of the mythical few factory Bontrager single speeds. 

Not sure what helper you're referring to. (?)

jw



pooka said:


> Is that a close up of the trackend on one of those mysterious few SS-Factory Bontys?
> 
> To be honest, it doesnt look like it could have survied all the years without some mythological helper.


----------



## phxartboy (Jun 17, 2004)

ernesto_from_Wisconsin said:


> explain this double chain contraption...
> was it just for fun?


Yes, just for blingness. 

And the new ride:


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

a few more just for the heck of it:




























Steve


----------



## Hollywood (Dec 30, 2003)

.....


----------



## monocognizant (Jul 10, 2007)

Here's mine.


----------



## pooka (Jul 16, 2006)

Sorry. Something went horrible wrong with the posting button


----------



## pooka (Jul 16, 2006)

wrong side, I know.

What you miss to see is a Paragon trackend with a goldtec ss disc-hub. One side fixel one side ordinary shimano bmx sprocket


----------



## pooka (Jul 16, 2006)

Paul trackends/ Boone sprocket/ Boone spacer custom eloxed

not mine, but a friend of mine


----------



## pooka (Jul 16, 2006)

GrumpyOne said:


> It is in fact one of the mythical few factory Bontrager single speeds.
> 
> Not sure what helper you're referring to. (?)
> 
> jw


It doesn´t look very solid to me.

But it is still in use, so maybe there is one "Billy the little gnom for Bontragers" or one "Wendy the sweet fairy for weird looking welds" out there, that helped such a mythical rig to survive


----------



## pooka (Jul 16, 2006)

multiple post editing ...


----------



## pooka (Jul 16, 2006)

...


----------



## 2gears=1speed (Jun 5, 2004)

*bring out your cogs...*

some ti cogness...


----------



## martin_uk (Feb 11, 2004)




----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

Here's mine - not quite so macro.



Bonus points for a dead critter.


----------



## coachjon (Jun 13, 2007)

martin_uk said:


>


that is bling of EPIC proportions! :thumbsup:


----------



## nspace (May 25, 2006)

Except the cheesy photoshoppery ruins it!


----------



## martin_uk (Feb 11, 2004)

nspace said:


> Except the cheesy photoshoppery ruins it!


The thread asked for artsy not blingy so I used the only tool to hand to artsy up my bling.


----------



## furrybike (Mar 9, 2006)

SSScalpel


----------



## Jason Boi (Nov 29, 2006)

Nice rotors on the SSscalpel!


----------



## jdub347 (Jan 29, 2004)

Not really artsy.....


----------



## furrybike (Mar 9, 2006)

Hey Jason Boi, get yourself some!

http://www.dirtydogmtb.com/rotors.htm


----------



## MellowCat (Jan 12, 2004)

You must be new around here....should have been around during the Ernesto Gnome posting days, now that was weird at times.


----------



## Spidey-Lag (Sep 4, 2004)

Here's the IF Steel Delux 29er


----------



## madcap (May 26, 2007)

setup has since changed from Velocity hub to a Profile SS hub with Profile cog, need to take a new picture...


----------



## Black Bart (Apr 19, 2004)

Niner 20T cog on older AM Classic SS hub. Large Tang sir 9.


----------



## septimus (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## Glynis27 (Sep 28, 2007)

This was a few months ago. Slightly different setup now besides being 2x2.


----------



## markito200 (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## SpinWheelz (May 3, 2004)

I like mine.


----------



## Jason Boi (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## 21switchbacks (Sep 22, 2004)




----------



## duotone (Dec 31, 2006)

...


----------



## olganga (Nov 25, 2004)




----------



## agu (Jun 22, 2007)

here are mine

I dig the dropouts on the Black Cats!


----------



## coachjon (Jun 13, 2007)

agu said:


> here are mine
> 
> I dig the dropouts on the Black Cats!


Boone cogs...lucky!

my voodoo is kinda like that....minus the XTR brakes and blingy cog


----------



## unit (Nov 24, 2005)

A recent build of mine...but not mine.

Built it for my brother, he took the photo too. I just stole it and posted it.


----------



## Carmichael (May 16, 2007)

Hey Girlymen...look at my bulging chainline shot...I want to pump you up!


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Single speed and knobby 26" tires, not your "typical" mountain bike though...




























Steve


----------



## Dirt_Diggler (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Dirt. Sun. Flowers. TomiCOG. Ahhhhhhh!


----------



## Cole82 (Aug 15, 2004)

Here is mine from today's bike cleaning.


----------



## Arsbars (Apr 15, 2004)




----------



## bui (Mar 16, 2007)




----------



## The Slanted One (Feb 24, 2008)

Soul Cycles Hooligan


----------



## papajoe (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## papajoe (Nov 20, 2005)

pooka said:


> Paul trackends/ Boone sprocket/ Boone spacer custom eloxed
> 
> not mine, but a friend of mine


o christmas tree?


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Dirt_Diggler said:


>


Classy. it really conveys a feeling! This one gets my vote.


----------



## G-reg (Jan 12, 2004)

Ok, an artsy one


----------



## mtngerry (Feb 13, 2008)

So, what does one of those Blackcat frames cost??????? they look awful pricey!111111111!11


----------



## Andrewpalooza (Dec 7, 2004)

Pooh Bear said:


> not mine! but artsy!


That has to be my fav so far.


----------



## atomiclotusbox (Feb 2, 2004)




----------



## jja (Jan 14, 2004)

Not too artsy, but both were on trail...


----------



## J . (May 28, 2006)




----------



## mtbdee (Jan 31, 2005)

Here's one I took the other day.


----------



## Pedal/Paddle (Nov 3, 2005)

Here's mine..


----------



## GPeezy (Sep 12, 2006)




----------



## cableguy46 (Feb 18, 2008)

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoVi...206500338490&photoid=713065530307&folderid=0&

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoVi...206500041083&photoid=168675530307&folderid=0&


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

cableguy46 said:


> http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoVi...206500338490&photoid=713065530307&folderid=0&
> 
> http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoVi...206500041083&photoid=168675530307&folderid=0&


*Album Not Found*

The link you are using is no longer valid. If this link was sent to you in an email and you would like to view the photos, you will need to contact the album owner and have them share the album using the Gallery's share feature.


----------



## cableguy46 (Feb 18, 2008)

I am the Gallery's owner...the share feature needs an email address, unfortunately this is not an email address...I'm stumped...not that computer smart...oh well...and I just got some new Industry Nines I wanted to show...darn...thanks anyways, sorry to ya all trying to view them.

Ed


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

cableguy46 said:


> I am the Gallery's owner...the share feature needs an email address, unfortunately this is not an email address...I'm stumped...not that computer smart...oh well...and I just got some new Industry Nines I wanted to show...darn...thanks anyways, sorry to ya all trying to view them.
> 
> Ed


Well, we want to see them too! 

Here is the URL that gives the error, maybe that will help.
http://www.kodakgallery.com/AlbumNotFound.jsp


----------



## dropspace (Jan 1, 2007)

get a flickr account, for some reason kodak wants to make thing complicated


----------



## Treybiker (Jan 6, 2004)

Or Photobucket. :thumbsup:


----------



## mtbdee (Jan 31, 2005)

Anyone count how many Surlys popped up in this thread? Seems like there's a whole bunch of 'em


----------



## cableguy46 (Feb 18, 2008)

I clicked on the link you show and it took me to the page that said no album, but at the top task ar I clicked on view and edit photos and it let me in...probablly because I'm the owner right? Well lets try this link...

http://www.kodakgallery.com/MyGallery.jsp?


----------



## okie_calvin (Jan 31, 2004)

*i'm so blue*

i don't even know what to do


----------



## cableguy46 (Feb 18, 2008)

Here is a blog I created, lets see if it works now...

http://oldguysrule46.blogspot.com/


----------



## Brent (Jul 16, 2007)

Some artsy, some not. I spec'd and built a lot of sick builds when I was there, here are a few pics.

~B


----------



## Brent (Jul 16, 2007)

A few more...

King Fisher is not my work but I love it, art by Sacha of Vanilla.


----------



## creekchubb (Mar 16, 2006)

where can I buy one of those black cat frames? Very nice!!


----------



## fxdwhl (Jan 10, 2007)

TomiCog on the Monkey









EAI on the Crosscheck commuter

Dirty bikes are happy bikes.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

creekchubb said:


> where can I buy one of those black cat frames? Very nice!!


http://www.blackcatbicycles.com/
Custom builder in Santa Cruz, CA.


----------



## Mike A (Jan 14, 2007)

Some cool pictures here!

My contribution...


----------



## Obi (Oct 16, 2005)

Artsy









Fartsy


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Brent said:


> Some artsy, some not. I spec'd and built a lot of sick builds when I was there, here are a few pics.
> 
> ~B


Great photos Brent! I especially like the muddy one; something about getting such a perfect bike dirty just does it for me, call me a weirdo......


----------



## bikeuphill9 (Apr 23, 2006)

Not a photo but a painting. Working on my second bicycle series at the moment.


----------



## mtb24 (Mar 24, 2008)

ill post some up ASAP


----------



## J_T (Dec 8, 2004)

*No ordinary 69er*

Nice to finally get my polished 180mm Fc-952's and the Boone spiderless on.


----------



## Cracked Headtube (Apr 16, 2006)

I got more...


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

*Nice thread...*

I love this pic of my Jabber. My brother took it. He's all into that artsy stuff...:thumbsup:


----------



## FerrouSS (Oct 24, 2007)

.........


----------



## BrandonNorCal (Sep 16, 2006)

Filthy.


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

.....:thumbsup:


----------



## tonyfromDC (Nov 17, 2005)




----------



## Cygnus (Jan 7, 2004)

Iro


----------



## gijsberg (Dec 2, 2005)

Singlespeed








With welded freewheel and pimped bmx cog


----------



## MartinCreek (Nov 30, 2006)

[/attach]


----------



## phatpat1 (Feb 16, 2007)

It ain't art but it works.


----------



## BrandonNorCal (Sep 16, 2006)

With welded freewheel and pimped bmx cog :)
[IMG said:


> https://p1.pinkbike.com/photo/2097/pbpic2097228.jpg[/IMG]


Holy crap is that tensioner a big thumbscrew with a hole drilled into it and a bent up washer. Man I JUST threw away a big thumbscrew like that.


----------



## gijsberg (Dec 2, 2005)

BrandonNorCal said:


> Holy crap is that tensioner a big thumbscrew with a hole drilled into it and a bent up washer. Man I JUST threw away a big thumbscrew like that.


No, the tensioner is from a old 3 speed sturmey archer equiped bike. It's like this one: 








New it's costing about €1,95 ($2,95) but a rusty part is more retro!
> more chaintensioners on dutch website


----------



## JoseCarlos (Jul 24, 2008)

Not realy a chinline picture, but it's what I got for now:


----------



## beerman (Jul 5, 2004)

It's all about the Boone


----------



## TwistedCrank (Aug 6, 2004)

...


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

I've posted this elsewhere, but is appropriate here as well:


----------



## PTV (Jul 1, 2008)

*Newly built On-One / PW / White Industries*


----------



## rapidcarbon (Dec 12, 2007)

Here is mine


----------



## RSW42 (Aug 22, 2006)

.


----------



## smaxor (Dec 18, 2004)

*An oldie but a goodie*

I miss this bike still to this day :nono:


----------



## PBR me! (Feb 23, 2008)

*A couple from Colorado*








Cold one after Hall Ranch Lyons, CO








Colorado Trail


----------

